# Any Herp lovers in our group?



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Went out to check how slick the sidewalks at work are and was stunned to see a SALAMANDER!!!! walking across the snow in the parking lot. It is about 32 out and we currently have about an inch of snow on the ground. He was very slow moving and I was very worried so now it appears I have a Tiger Salamander as a new pet until spring when I will feel safe releasing him. 

Any hints or helps would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I was stunned when someone I had never met gave me a tank for my rescued salamander. She helped me pick the right food for him and gave me a tank with a hiding log for him. Waldo the salamander is now at home in a 10 gallon tank, with my orchids sphagnum moss for his substrata....


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

All I have to say is what a nice person you are. And a salamander in the snow...hilarious! Wonder what I would have done. . . .


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I was really stunned as this is the first amphibian I have seen since we moved here 1988! And to see one out in the snow at that temperature was even more of a shock. I do wish I had thought to take a phone photo to prove that he really was strolling around in the snow... but my main thought was to get him out of the cold.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Glad to see he's settled!

Before I got married to the military lifestyle, I used to bred Leopard and Crested geckos and Corn snakes. They put me thru my associates degree lol. Once my husband retires I am hoping to get back into cresties and maybe a few snakes. I miss the little dinos.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes that lifestyle really puts a crimp in your animal addiction. I actually think the best thing a breeder ever did for me and DH was to refuse to sell us a pug puppy until we had thoroughly thought through the possible problems ahead of us. We had quite a talk with them (they were actually the #1 breeder that year) and more talking at home. We realized that no it was not the time to get a pet dog...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

When I was a kid growning up in the suburbs around Los Angeles, my brother and I used to go on expeditions into the surrounding fields to catch alligator lizards and king and gopher snakes. We'd also catch frogs -- lots of them. We kept a few of the lizards and snakes for pets, and made a few dollars selling the rest to a local store called L&R Exotic Pets. (I'm afraid they would feed the frogs to some of the snakes!) L&R sold common newts (a type of salamander) for 25 cents, and we bought a couple. At my Mom's insistance, the tanks for all these critters were kept outside, on a covered patio. One of the newts soon died, but we had the other for a long time, until one day, it disappeared from its tank. Well, that darned newt turned up again in our backyard, at least a year later! Of course, it never snows here.

I won't even go into the stories about the desert tortoises and baby caimans (a type of crocodile) -- have to save those for a future thread.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a lucky salamander to have found you!

Herps are great. I lost my first crested gecko really suddenly this summer, and just picked up a new little one yesterday. 

Good luck with releasing him once it warms up!


----------

